

Need guidance to improve my chances of landing a job here in SF bay area - bayshine

Dear HN,<p>I have moved recently to San Francisco bay area with my husband &amp; kid                 here, I have 6+ years of software development experience  in BI&#x2F;ETL&#x2F;SQL&#x2F;Data Analytics (MSBI Stack), 
&amp; have spent recently many days in applying to 
various job boards, 
but still am not able to get any interview calls.<p>I have also learnt NodeJS&#x2F;MongoDB&#x2F;Redis &amp; developed 
sample web apps using these technologies &amp; 
have them published to my Github profile recently to widen my chances of getting a job&#x2F;interview.<p>Unfortunately no interview calls yet, everyone is looking for either 2+years in (Node with Java combination) or 
10+years in BI&#x2F;ETL domain.<p>I am beginning to wonder what should I do next to improve my chances of getting a job here in SF bay area ?<p>Is it due to some lack of technical skills or anything else that I fail to comprehend ?<p>So finally thought of asking the HN community.
Any help&#x2F;pointers&#x2F;suggestions would be greatly appreciated..!!<p>Thanks
======
jtfairbank
Shoot me an email (address in my profile). We're not hiring, but I'd be happy
to grab a coffee in Mountain View and talk about some specifics. Pretty new to
SF myself so I don't know much about the scene, but I'm happy to review your
work, resume, etc.

------
dkarapetyan
If you don't have a linkedin profile you should set one up. Recruiters can
vary in terms of quality but they are a useful resource when looking for a job
and most of them hang out on linkedin. There's also careers.stackoverflow.com.
For more startup oriented jobs there's hired.com and I think interviewing.io.
Aline Lerner is one of the people behind interviewing.io and as far as
recruiters go she's pretty good so sending her an email can't hurt.

------
jalateras
You seem to have a pretty good skill set. I would definitely set up a linkedin
profile as a starter. I work extensively with open source so i usually look at
technologies that interest me, contribute to open source projects and build
networks that way. Also look at meetups for nodejs or other technologies and
start meeting people on the ground. I personally wouldn't look at recruiters.

------
ogcricket
I agree, fine tune your Linked In profile and also make sure you're connected
to the relevant folks -- colleagues, managers, clients, et al -- you had and
have positive ties to. Good luck!

------
seekingcharlie
Check out Hired. [http://hired.com/](http://hired.com/)

